# To Sous vide or not to sous vide...



## soupersalad7 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi! I recently got back from the catersource conference in DC and there was a lot of talk about sous vide.

I understand the benefits it has for catering.. the benefits of perfectly cooked meats, etc.

However, how does this work on a larger scale?? For a dinner for 200, do you sous vide for days in advance? 

If you have any insight on this, please share!


----------



## beachchef22 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi there,

     Several things to consider.  Sous Vide requires special "variances" from your local health department.  A lot of work there to begin with regarding producing HAACP plans on EVERY ITEM you wish to cook "Sous Vide".  Once you've got that done, what Sous Vide equipment does your establishment have on-hand? If any?  You providing your own equipment, IE an Anova emersion circulator that I bought myself or a high-priced, industrial quality circulator?  Next, comes the fact that you have to vacuum-seal every item in a bag, using a vacuum sealer. Those bags limit how much you can seal, very little in my opinion..Sooo, for bigger parties, it wouldn't seem to be ideal to have to vacuum seal many bags of x, y, and z...Small pary, sure....Personally, I love sous vide, especially meats....OMG the finished product is Soooo much better, IMO....But the Health department thing, unless you have the money to pay a separate company to write up HACCP folders for you, is your biggest hurdle...Wish you the best my friend.. Keep us posted..

Chef Tony P


----------

